# How to compile Python code?



## techdawg667 (Mar 11, 2008)

How do I compile a .py file into a .exe file? I heard you can do that within python.exe ... and all the compilers from the Interwebs are for Python 2.7 and below


----------



## jdean (Jan 20, 2002)

Check out py2exe: http://www.py2exe.org/


----------



## techdawg667 (Mar 11, 2008)

erm...that's only for versions 2.7 and below, but I use version 3 of python. How do I compile Python *3* code?


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

techdawg667 said:


> erm...that's only for versions 2.7 and below, but I use version 3 of python. How do I compile Python *3* code?


Python 3 has been released for less then 2 weeks and isn't backwards compatible so you are probably going to have to wait a little longer for a Py3k compatible py2exe program.


----------

